# 

## Quest_sb

Urban exploration (  ,    urbex  UE)    ,     . 
            ,   ,         ,     .     UE     urban spelunking -    , "building hacking"    , "roof and tunnel hacking"           . 
    . ,      . ,   ()   :
1)    
     ,     .          ,    .     .         . , ,     .
2)   
 .  . ,       .              .    55    . 
3)    
   .   2  .     .   2         .           . 
4)   
      "".
   ,   .  
    ,   .  - , ,    .  .

----------


## laithemmer

-   .
 - , ,       ?     ?    ? 
 -    ,      ?

----------


## Quest_sb

1)   (  )
2) ,      ,   
3)    ,     ... 
    ,    ,      ""  , ,

----------


## Pentax

.

----------


## RAMM

> (  )

         ,    (

----------


## fabulist

> 1)   (  )

     .

----------


## Condor

?

----------


## Quest_sb

?  **:

----------


## Condor

,     .

----------


## Quest_sb

,    ,   ,        ... ,

----------

*Quest_sb*,     .     ,   ""
  -   .           ...

----------


## Quest_sb

,  ,

----------


## tayatlas

> ,  ,

         ....      ,        ..... ...     .  
     " ,     .    ,  ....." (. "  ").  
      "",     .          - ....

----------


## Quest_sb

> ....     ,        ..... ...     .

     ?   ?    ,   , ,   
     ,  -?

----------


## tayatlas

> ,  -?

          ,        .     ,         "" ( ),    .
         :      ,      -     "".

----------


## Quest_sb

?     ...

----------


## tayatlas

> ?     ...

         ?         :   .        .....       .      ?

----------

